# Yard Help Wanted



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Need someone to weed the wife's flower beds.
Location is Orange Beach, Al.

Will pay per the job plus $20 for gas money to get here.

We don't need a landscape company or a "Pro".
Just someone who knows how to pull weeds and do basic yard work.
We don't have any grass to mow, just flower beds and whatnot.
Weekend work is OK.

PM me if you are interested or know someone.
Thanks!


----------



## Bppanic (Jul 15, 2012)

I would love to assist with your gardening...I live in Orange Beach, and love to garden...I can help during the week in the morning, preferably...you can call me at 707-472-7446 or reply to this...thank you! 

Brittany Nicholson


----------

